# hunting reports....not internet scouting very general questi



## Arkansan07 (May 20, 2010)

Are most of the reports coming from NODAK mostly for mallards? I live in Arkansas and kill plenty of mallards. Ill be up there next week and I dont care if I dont shoot a mallard. I would love to get into a few divers though, do the divers fall into the same dismal reports that the mallards do?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Plenty of divers around for you.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck getting any information here since you are a NR. I just joined this forum because I love to duck hunt and like to talk duck hunting with people and get advice. Needless to say.......this is the worst forum for information I have ever seen. Tons of people look at the post but no one will respond to it. Good luck and hopefully for your sake I am wrong.

I too am going to ND to hunt this weekend and wanted to know the report. havent got a freakin thing back saw anything. I would like to get into some BW teal like I did 3 years ago. Thought maybe some one would let me know. NOPE! :******:


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

if it's like most years that I've been out, you won't have any trouble getting into some diver hunting


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Seth stay south of 94 and you'll have plenty of teal (blue/green) to shoot.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks alot Patrick. Didn't mean to get all huffy, but i was reading up on the forums here and there was so much r vs nr here and it took me by surprise. normally of forums people like to write and help you out....like you did. Thanks again.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Seth.

Your original post had nothing to do with whether you are a resident or non resident. It had everything to do with the question you asked. On this site they do not allow people to talk about specific areas in regards to scouting reports. It is believed (by some...and most importantly, the site admisistrators) that internet scouting leads to unfairness. So therefore, this site does not allow internet scouting by anyone...resident or non resident.

So when you asked about Cando, no one answered. Look around the site and you will see other questions similar to yours that have a very limited response.

As far and the res vs. nr debate. It is the yearly bloodsport around this time in October. It is especially bad this year b.c by all accounts waterfowling is off to a slow start. Sift through the bs and this site can give good info. It also can kill a long afternoon at work.


----------



## aiko73 (Oct 15, 2010)

hmm been here.. been there.. hmm i learned a lot just reading your posts.. thanks!! :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Jim,
Plenty of divers around bagged these yesterday with a friend.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Greenheads
And pintails and
Canadas can be
Killed for
Limits
Easily

:wink:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Go to the big water and hunt the shorelines and points of such. Try to find 5 or 6 feet of water close to shore but 3 feet and up works better than a mud flat. They like to sit far from shore but you can usually bring them in. Same as anywhere, goo0d luck.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Lots of divers... the best way to get into a great diver shoot is to scout areas that hold several different sloughs or lakes and find a line that the birds like to take between them.... or to the upwind side. We had a great shoot this weekend sitting on a cut bank in the buckbrush along a string of small lakes with no decoys out on the upwind path the birds used to move between the lakes.

*This way you dont shoot off the big lakes holding the large concentration of birds.... we could shoot this pass everyday the wind blew out of the east... it was a great time. I suggest this approach especially if you plan on hunting an area for some time. It seems those divers just love to check out all of the area through out the day so it was steady action.... with some lulls but not for long.

"my two cents"


----------

